
With the iPhone Sputtering, Apple Bets Its Future on TV and News - spking
https://www.wsj.com/articles/with-the-iphone-sputtering-apple-bets-its-future-on-tv-and-news-11553437018
======
adolph
With all the hardware news of last week, my guess is the focus will be on
services and the rumors are all about a TV service. I find this news
depressing--what ever happened to the company that desired to make a bicycle
for the mind? A TV service is what they come up with next?

Here's hoping it's better than I think it will be.

